# Amarok und GStreamer [solved]

## musv

Wollte heut mal versuchen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) Amarok mit GStreamer zu betreiben. 

Bisher hatte ich immer GStreamer in den USE-Flags deaktiviert. Also hab ich den ufed angeworfen und GStreamer in die USE-Flags aufgenommen. Nach einem emerge -puvDN world hat mein kleines Gentoo noch folgendes nachinstalliert:

```

[I] media-libs/gst-plugins-base (0.10.12(0.10)@31.05.2007): Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

[I] media-libs/gstreamer (0.10.12(0.10)@31.05.2007): Streaming media framework

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa (0.10.12(0.10)@31.05.2007): plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad (0.10.4-r1(0.10)@31.05.2007): plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x (0.10.12(0.10)@31.05.2007): plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo (0.10.12(0.10)@31.05.2007): plugin for gstreamer

```

Dann hab ich Amarok gestartet, bin auf die Ausgabe-Engine gegangen und ... konnte weiterhin Xine und Helix auswählen. Nix von GStreamer zu sehen.

Also nochmal in die Konsole. 

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge amarok

```

Ergebnis wieder dasselbe.

Im Netz hab ich gar nichts (einfach verständliches) zur Installation von GStreamer gefunden. Wie krieg ich denn nun die Dinger in Amarok zum Laufen? Hab ich irgendwas ganz einfaches und offenstliches vergessen? Ich könnt wetten, wenn ich xine als USE-Flag deaktiver, dann hab ich in Amarok nur noch die Helix zu Auswahl.Last edited by musv on Fri Jun 01, 2007 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## monade

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass sich die Amarok-Developer nicht sonderlich für GStreamer begeistern und Xine empfehlen. Deswegen ist irgendwann der GStreamer-Support rausgeflogen.. wundert mich, dass bei dir überhaupt noch das USE-Flag gst(reamer) für Amarok gibt (bist du sicher?), bei mir nämlich nicht.

----------

## musv

Das GStreamer-Plugin kann man systemweit setzen, ist nicht lokal auf Amarok beschränkt.

Ok, dann schmeiß ich den GStreamer wieder runter. Dachte nur, wenn KDE4 auf GStreamer basieren soll, dann wird's wohl auch im Amarok drin sein. 

Gab's Gründe für den Boykott von GStreamer?

----------

## franzf

Das Problem war dass die API von GStreamer noch nicht stable war. Und wenn du jedesmal dein Backend umschreiben musst, nur weil sich in einer Lib die API ändert, ist das einfach unnötige verlorene Zeit, die anderweitig besser investiert ist (z.B. port nach Qt4).

Dass der GStreamer DER Standard für kde4 ist wäre mir neu. Es wird an einem GStreamer-plugin für Phonon gearbeitet, ebenso wie xine. Die wollten sich nicht mehr auf genau EINE Lösung einschießen, das ist ja mit arts ziemlich in die Hose gegangen... (Die GStreamer-Leute haben nen ziemlichen Aufstand hingelegt, da sie unbedingt ihre Lib als Standard haben wollten, was zum Glück von den kde-Leuten strikt abgelehnt wurde)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

Also ich finde das Konzept von Gstreamer eigentlich ganz gut. Wie toll es in der Praxis funktioniert kann ich aber nicht wirklich beurteilen. Das Gstreamer-Plugin von Kaffeine funktioniert, bis auf ein paar fehlende Features, immerhin.

Weiß eigentlich jemand genau wie das unter kde4 mit Phonon funktionieren soll? Welche Funktionalitäten soll Phonon denn bieten und ist Phonon nur eine Medienbibliothek oder wird es als Sound-Server im Hintergrund laufen?

Ich habe auch etwas über einen neuen Software-Mixer, mit dem sich Vista-like die Lautstärke für einzelne Anwendungen bzw. Anwendugsgruppen regeln lassen soll, gelesen. Ist dies auch ein Bestandteil von Phonon?

Achja, ich hab mir übrigens die LiveCD von KDE 4.0-alpha1 gezogen und mir die darauf enthaltene Preview-Version von Amarok angesehen. Mir hat das neue Layout ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht gefallen. Ich finde, dass die bisherigen Änderungen am Benutzerinterface eher ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung waren. Hoffentlich wird da bis zum Release noch ordentlich geschraubt. 

Ich denke einfach, dass die erste Aufgabe von Amarok darin besteht meine Musik zu verwalten und abzuspielen. Die Entscheidung, den (für mich weitgehend nutzlosen) Kontext-Browser in die Mitte des Hauptfensters zu rücken, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der Kontext-Browser ist für mich ganz klar zweitrangig und gehört da nicht hin. (Das jetzt nur um zu klären was ich mit "Schritt in die falsche Richtung" meine.

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jemand genau wie das unter kde4 mit Phonon funktionieren soll? Welche Funktionalitäten soll Phonon denn bieten und ist Phonon nur eine Medienbibliothek oder wird es als Sound-Server im Hintergrund laufen? 
> 
> 

 

Hallo, 

hier gibt es einige Infos zu Phonon: http://phonon.kde.org/

Hab mal in einem Linux-Magazin gelesen, das Phonon eine Medienbibliothek ist, den 'Sound-Server im Hintergrund' kann der Anweneder selbst wählen.

Auszug aus obigen Link ...Users will not be restricted to the choice of soundserver or media framework made by KDE anymore....

lg

----------

## tgurr

In Phonon kann man dann quasi Systemweit xine oder gstreamer auswählen und alle Programme können dann Phonon benutzen und müssen sich nicht um die Unterstüzung von zig verschiedenen libs/soundservern sorgen. Falls es dann wie bei gstreamer ja üblich eine neue Version gibt die Änderungen an den Anwendungen erfordern da sich die API geändert hat, müssen diese nur im Phonon Framework gemacht werden und schon tut dein Sound wieder in all deinen Anwendungen. Weiterhin werden Sachen wie Crossfading etc in Phonon integriert und man kann komfortabel die Ein-/Ausgabegeräte verwalten. Standard wird aber denke ich eher xine statt gstreamer werden, aber warten wirs ab. Mehr dazu gibts auch hier.

----------

## franzf

Weil hier Phonon nur im Zusammenhang mit Sound(Server) genannt wird:

Das Dingens kann dann auch Video! Die API (was ich bisher gesehen hab) ist sehr simpel, es kann also jeder ohne großem Hintergrundwissen Video- und Soundfunktionalität in seine Programme integrieren!

Allerdings ist es auch nur als zusätzliche Bereicherung für Otto-Normal-Applikation gedacht (trifft in 99% der Fälle zu). Für eine professionelle Applikation zum Bearbeiten von Videos und Sound wird es nicht reichen, dazu ist es auch in keinster Weise vorgesehen!

(Nur so als Bemerkung nebenbei  :Wink: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

